# R500 crank upgrade



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Thinking about upgrading my '05 R500's crankset. The stock TruVativ Touro triple is OK, but seems heavy- even for training/touring use. The Cdale catalog lists my BB as "Shimano 4-taper", but their website lists BB as TruVativ Power Spline. I'm confused. Bottom line- Is it practical to upgrade the crankset to Ultegra?


----------



## bike_freak (Jun 6, 2005)

Oldteen said:


> Thinking about upgrading my '05 R500's crankset. The stock TruVativ Touro triple is OK, but seems heavy- even for training/touring use. The Cdale catalog lists my BB as "Shimano 4-taper", but their website lists BB as TruVativ Power Spline. I'm confused. Bottom line- Is it practical to upgrade the crankset to Ultegra?


 I just replaced my stock crankset about 1hour ago. I bought some Truvative Rouleur Carbon GXP 39/53's off of ebay for a bargain and finally got aound to replacing them. 

I changed my crankset for many reasons. But mainly becuase i hated the triple ring combo, and i also weighed the stock crankset, and was sad to find they weighed over 1300grams (BB included). Also i wanted longer cranks to be a better match to my MTB. 

My BB was a Shimano Square tapered, and i'm sure yours will be too. 

Adjusting the front deraileur/shifting was a little difficult as the tiagra front deraileur is hyper sensative, but i finally got it right (I think). 

The new cranks did not cost me a fortune, and saved 500grams, improved shifting, looks, areo, climbing, drag, stiffness and much more.. Definately a reccomended upgrade. 

Next on the list is wheels Stock wheels weigh 2.3kg!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

bike_freak said:


> I just replaced my stock crankset about 1hour ago. I bought some Truvative Rouleur Carbon GXP 39/53's off of ebay for a bargain and finally got aound to replacing them.
> 
> I changed my crankset for many reasons. But mainly becuase i hated the triple ring combo, and i also weighed the stock crankset, and was sad to find they weighed over 1300grams (BB included). Also i wanted longer cranks to be a better match to my MTB.
> 
> ...


Some don't believe me when I quote the weight of those stock T3 wheels. Gipiemme.com lists these at 2190g +/- 5% WITHOUT quick releases!!!! They've been solid for me, but seem like boat anchors compared to other wheelsets I've tested. I'm considering the classic 32 spoke Ultegra/OpenPro wheelset, or perhaps going Velomax or FSA. Cane Creek Aeroheads ('05's) are also interesting. No $$ for Zipps.

I agree with you on the Tiagra front derailleur. Shifted fine at first, but after only 500km it started getting really squirrely on me. I found a deal on 105 replacement. My 105 rear is solid, but I may upgrade to Ultegra if I find a deal.

I'm a wimp & like the idea of a triple, although it looks like you don't give up much with selected gearing on a compact. Did you change your rear derailleur when you switched to a double?

No doubt- cranks and wheels cause almost a kilo of the bloat in our R500's. 
Long live the CAAD5!!!!


----------



## Nigeyy (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a ~2002 R500 CAAD4. I have since changed the drivechain completely -Ultegra crankset, rear and front ders, brakes, etc. The only thing on the drivechain left original has been the Tiagra shifters which were prohibitively expensive to replace; regardless, they shift terrifically anyway, and I can't tell a difference compared to my friend's Ultegra shifters anyway. Concerning the Ultegra crank, I had to get a new bb, so I assume you'll need a new bb as well -though my Ultegra is the older 9-speed stuff. I went with the double, and did go for the double specific ders.

I also changed my wheelset to Mavic OpenPro w/ Ultegra hubs and am really happy. I did all my upgrading on shoestring and got pretty good prices. I'm really happy with this bike now, and honestly, it's way past my capabilities.



Oldteen said:


> Some don't believe me when I quote the weight of those stock T3 wheels. Gipiemme.com lists these at 2190g +/- 5% WITHOUT quick releases!!!! They've been solid for me, but seem like boat anchors compared to other wheelsets I've tested. I'm considering the classic 32 spoke Ultegra/OpenPro wheelset, or perhaps going Velomax or FSA. Cane Creek Aeroheads ('05's) are also interesting. No $$ for Zipps.
> 
> I agree with you on the Tiagra front derailleur. Shifted fine at first, but after only 500km it started getting really squirrely on me. I found a deal on 105 replacement. My 105 rear is solid, but I may upgrade to Ultegra if I find a deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## bike_freak (Jun 6, 2005)

Oldteen said:


> Some don't believe me when I quote the weight of those stock T3 wheels. Gipiemme.com lists these at 2190g +/- 5% WITHOUT quick releases!!!! They've been solid for me, but seem like boat anchors compared to other wheelsets I've tested. I'm considering the classic 32 spoke Ultegra/OpenPro wheelset, or perhaps going Velomax or FSA. Cane Creek Aeroheads ('05's) are also interesting. No $$ for Zipps.
> 
> I agree with you on the Tiagra front derailleur. Shifted fine at first, but after only 500km it started getting really squirrely on me. I found a deal on 105 replacement. My 105 rear is solid, but I may upgrade to Ultegra if I find a deal.
> 
> ...


 No, i didn't change the rear deraileur, but i'm sure i will get round to it in the future The front deraileur will be going as soon as i have money. Then i will be saving for a new wheelset 

Yes, i weighed the wheels at over 2.3kg with rimtape (no Skewers). 

So how are you finding the ne front deraileur? What dimension's is the old/new one? 

As for wheels, i'm also looking at something basic/proven/mid level.... i was thinking ultegra hubs, revo spokes, alloy nips and either a DT or Mavic Rim. But then if money allows, i may consider something like a DT swiss hub (240s) or possibly AM classics (cheaper then the DT's, but i don't trust them). 

I may look into Ultegra deraileurs for both the front and the rear


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

The 105 front is smoother than the Tiagra, although at first the Tiagra shifted fine. From the start it did not hold adjustment well, then got "rougher" as the miles went by. Finally started missing shifts, so I felt I had to replace it. That 105 looks like it should last. Seems alot better built than the T. If I remember, the clamp for the FD is 31.8mm. I'll recheck that.

BTW- The BB on our 500's is English 68mm threaded (not Italtian), right?

FWIW- This bike frame is way beyond my capabilities, too. I've wanted a CAAD 4/5 since they 1st came out (and were $$$$$$). I consider myself lucky to have found an affordable deal on mine. (Call me crazy, but I seem to prefer all AL frame w/carbon fork set up). I do think the stock 2.3 KG wheelset and the Tiagra FD (after it started acting up) limit my riding. Demo'ed lighter wheels & there is a distinct difference in acceleration & climbing. The stock Tiagra shifters & 105 RD have been fine & do not hold me back one bit. Ultegra seems to shift smoother, so I may upgrade the RD when the time comes. Ultegra shifters are nice, but expensive. The stock Touro crankset is functional, just a little heavy. Don't know if dropping some weight there would be meaningful.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I've been thinking of putting a carbon fork on my R500...have any of you guys done that and if so which one did you go with? 

I had no idea those T3s weighed that much!


----------



## bike_freak (Jun 6, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> I've been thinking of putting a carbon fork on my R500...have any of you guys done that and if so which one did you go with?
> 
> I had no idea those T3s weighed that much!



My 2005 R500 came stock with the Slice Carbon fork I've ridden Alu and steel forks before, and the carbon does feel nicer. 

Yep, no one belives me when i say how much the wheels weigh, they think i am talking about the weight with tires/tubes, but nope.. 2.35kg.


----------

